# 12 Volt Man's 65g Planted



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

here it is. full of Val, Angels, roselines and Kissie, our flagtail

lighting is a 36" T5 HO (twin bulb) from AquaticLife using Hagen Powerglo HO's.

no CO2.

tank has been up and running as a planted tank for 2 years now.

its former life was my saltwater tank.


----------



## cold (Jul 18, 2011)

TOTALLY in LOVE with your ANGELS>>>>>those ones are Autumn's right???


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 26, 2011)

thanks. actually no, they are not altums.

I think they are peruvian. silver and black with a red eye.

here is an old closeup from when I first got them: the planting was sparse back then LOL

I have 4 of them.


----------



## olvap377 (Aug 27, 2011)

Great two tier setup, really like the parrots

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------

